# September 2008 Tank of the Month: Olivier Ly



## hooha

*Introduction and Background*
Hi, I'm Olivier Ly, 28 years old. I live in France and love planted tanks and particularly Nature Aquarium setups. I began when i was 15 years old. I watched my father's tank and that began my passion for fish. My passion for planted tanks came when i saw Amano's tank on the Net.

The last two years, I made 2 small tanks while waiting for my house to be built. I had help from members from www.les-crevettes.com and www.paysages-aquatiques.com

A 25 liter tank with Crystal Red shrimp:




































And a 30 liter tank with Red Cherry shrimp and Japonica shrimp:




























*Specifications*
The house was finished in April, and i finally began the installation of the tank...
The size : 160*60*60cm (576 liters). For this volume i chose 3 HQI (150W and 5200K). CO2 is a 2Kg bottle and a Tunze reactor. The filtration is 2 Eheims: one 2080 and one 2222 with only biological filtration (just a little perlon). For substrate i used Powersand, Bacter 100, Tourmaline BC, Clear Super and Aquasoil Amazonia + Bright Sand. For the hardscape: redmoor wood and many stones. I wanted to make two plants groupings with a path in the middle.

*Setup*
In the beginning:



























The light fixture I made myself:


















With the lights, and the wall paint:









*Plants*
Echinodorus tennellus, Eleocharis parvula, Rotala sp. 'green', Rotala rotundifolia, Ludwigia arcuata, Bacopa caroliniana, Hygrophila polysperma, Bolbitis, many Cryptocoryne species, and Micranthemum umbrosum.

*Fertilization*
For fertilization, i use Tropica Aquacare Alimentation+, Liquid Iron, Easylife Easycarbo.

*Fauna*
For the stocking, i wanted something attractive but not "flashy". I chose 42 Hyphessobricon eos, 20 Hyphessobricon bentosi, 3 Ancistrus sp. and a lot of shrimps...

Hyphessobricon bentosi:


















Hyphessobricon eos:








Caridina multidentata:



























*The Tank*
The tank after initial setup:









A few days later, tank shot from the back:









The final shot:


















And my preferred view, when you first come in the house:









*Final Thoughts*
Much thanks to all the french aquascapers who helped me (criticize, and help) and my wife who supports my hobby (LOL)...
Soon, a new version is coming...


----------



## Mellonman

Good job Olilvier !

A star is born (et tant pis pour moi pour le CAPA)...


----------



## Kookaburra

felicitations Olivier, and good luck for the CAPA, your tank have big chance I think !!!


----------



## hooha

Beautiful tank. I especially appreciate the initial setup pics so you can see how the scape matures.

Great job!


----------



## cpark188

Very beautiful and impressive tank, great inspiration for us and not only that, you're a professional photographer. Keep up your work.


----------



## lartist

Nice job Olivier!

Superbe aquarium! J'espère pouvoir réussir une telle réalisation un jour!

François


----------



## Tex Gal

Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## olileon

Thanks everybody...:-D


----------



## subundaortus

Beautiful and serene. I will look for updates.


----------



## goody992828

Hi Oliver

That looks really cool, I like the way you seperate the two lush of plant leaving a "pathway" in the middle. Looks really great.

By the way how long do you take to set up this tank till the plant is full grown?


----------



## olileon

For this version, it take three months...


----------



## helgymatt

Great tank and congrats! What are the common names of the two fish?


----------



## Gulf Coast

Wow. Nicely done.


----------



## LuisVillalobos

Amazign looking tanks!
Great job


----------



## JL15219

Wow very nice looking tank indeed!


----------



## vangel34

What a beautiful set up! It's an aquarist dream!


----------

